
Basho's CEO, CTO and chief architect leave the NoSQL upstart - LiveTheDream
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/10/basho_changes/
======
dsimms
Also the inestimable pharkmillups, if I correctly read riak-users circa 24
Jan.

